# Kindle Screen Freeze+Wipeout



## wengsiang (Dec 28, 2010)

Recently my dad bought a kindle, and i've been hooked ever since. I carry it around with me in my pocket everywhere I go just so I can read while i'm bored. Just yesterday, I brought it out with me to dinner, just left it in my pocket without getting to use it. But when I got home, I found a small smudge around the bottom right corner and a tiny section was blank. It also refused to react after I pushed the switch to wake it. Then I left it alone for some time, thinking that it was just lagging. However, I returned about 2 hours later to find that the screen still had not moved. Then I pushed the switch and suddenly the entire screen wipedout, except a small area of smudges. Tried holding the button and stuff all didn't work. And when I plugged in the kindle to my com, there was an orange light at the bottom, where the button is, but it didn't register in my com.








What should I do? What's wrong with my kindle?


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh Noes !!! Doesn't look good. The display MAY be damaged and there is little you can do about it I'm afraid.

Have you tried a hard reset? 

1 unplug kindle from any power sources
2 slide the power button to the right and hold for a slow 20 count and then release
3 wait, took almost a minute for procedure to start working and reboot to start.

Do steps 1 & 2, then go make a sandwich or something. Let the process have a chance to start and run its course.

If that doesn't correct the display problem, contact Kindle support through Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like a broken screen -- you can tell by the diagonal lines.  Nothing to do but contact Kindle customer support.  It's still under warranty so if you explain what happened they'll likely replace it.

However. . .if you've been using it without a cover, you are risking damage from even slight knocks.  I don't know what 'pocket' you transport it in, but it seems like something might have banged against it. . . I'm hoping you didn't sit on it.   Anyway, a cover will help protect against that sort of incidental 'ding'.

Good luck!


----------



## wengsiang (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help  Tried it but it didn't react. Guess it really is fried ): By the way, I in Singapore so can I still contact Amazon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

weng, go to the Kindle Support page on the Amazon site. There should be information about how to contact them from overseas. You might be able to use the 'call me back' feature. . . . .www.amazon.com/kindlesupport


----------

